# 2008 2500HD w/ 6.6L questions



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

OK I am new to the plow world. I own a 2008 GMC Ex. cab standard box with a 6.6L Duramax. I am thinking of going with a Boss 8' super duty plow, although it is not recommended I guess. To correct this I was thinking of throwing on Timbers in the front and maybe the rear to (I do a lot of towing).

I would like to hear from a few of you on your thoughts of going this route seeing my truck is not just for plowing. Should I try to find a lighter plow or is this going to be a good setup for my truck?

Does anyone have this truck or a crew?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a 04 regular cab Dmax with a 8.5 ft boss superduty. no timbrens, torsion bars turned up about 5 turns. My front end drops maybe an inch with that blade. Put at least 700 pounds of salt in the back and you will be good no timbrens needed, crank your torsion bars too. you will be fine with an 8 footer.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a 2004 crew dually with a 8'6" Western V with wings. I wouldn't think twice about using that plow. I would go bigger if it was my truck, but that's just me.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

I just noticed Blizzard speed wing plows. The 76 is under 600lbs. Is this a good plow or should I just stick with the bossHD? I was also looking at sno-way 29 series.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

7.6 will be too narrow in the angled position for your truck. If your concern is weight, seriously consider the Snoway since you did mention them. The width you need without the excess weight. You can run up to a 9 ft 32 series in a straight blade.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

When i do the match tool on sno-way's website the only 2 options is the 76 or the 8 29 series. The boss 8' weighs 698 plow only and the blizzard 8sw weighs 778 witch I do believe is too heavy. An 82 boss v plow is less weight than that at 770lb. Yes I am concerned about weight because as I said before This is not my main use for my truck. I am getting a plow to help out a friend and also to make some extra money this winter. I guess I am having a hard time making my mind up on what route to go. I was going to put a 9' Western but my local frame shop told me I should find a lighter plow. I think you are correct about the 76, I think I need at least a 8 footer. Not to sure about the sno-way plows right now old fashioned steel seems to be a lot more reliable to me, and they cost more.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The 8 foot 29 is a great match for your truck. The down pressure is the bomb, once you have it you'll never want to let it go.

check these threads

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66027

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67211


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

You actually have lots of choices when it comes to Sno-Way for your particular truck

29 Series- either a 7'6" or 8'

29T Series- 7'6", 8', or 9'

32 Series- 8'6" or 9'

28V Series- 8'3" or 9'1"

29HDW Series- 7'6" or 8' will accept optional wing accessories

MegaBlade Contractor Series- 8'6" will accept optional wing accessories

You can learn more about all these models through our website, http://www.snoway.com


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

I was just talking to a friend that had a sno-way and he does not recommend it. He said he owned one in the past and would not buy another. I think I am going to go with either a 8' Boss super duty or a 8' super duty xt, just don't know if I want to add the extra weight of the xt. Mostly going to be plowing open large lots and drives. I do like the concept of the blizzard 86 sw but the plow is 80lb heaver than the 8' Boss.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I carry my 8' Boss or 7'6" w/boss wings without problems on my Duramax. I have timbrens though too.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

go with the 860 SW you won't be disappointed.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

yes the blizzard looks like a good plow I have not talked to anyone that has owned one. I take you do and that is a plus getting positive feedback on it. It weighs 778lbs and the boss 8' weighs 698lbs. I am starting to think from reading around this forum it maybe all right if I add timbrens to the front.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

I just called a local dealer about the 86sw Blizzard and they will not sell it to me for my truck. The manufacture does not approve that blade for my truck with the duramax engine. Looks like the only blade that is approved is the sno-way 29 series 76 and 8. Just seems crazy for a 3/4 ton truck.

Are Hiniker plows worth looking at? I just seen their 8' HD plow is 614lbs. Called local store that carries them and it would cost $3794.00 with me installing it.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Actually I don't think any blade is "approved" for that truck.... There's a guy on here that has a 990lb boss on the front of his. I your self installing I'd still go with the 860SW. I actually have an 810 but was just playing around with my friends SW and it's a nice setup. I only like the 810 better because I have a drug store with a drive through that the SW won't fit through. If you want to take a ride I'm sure Jerre would put a 860SW on your ride.


----------



## jxb1008 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would go for the 8'2" XT if it were my truck. I have an 08 2500 Crew SWB Duramax and I have a Boss Power Vee XT 8'2" this does not affect it much. You can turn your torsion bars up between 4 to 8 turns without having to have your front end aligned. My torsion bars are cranked up 4 turns and the truck sits stock all of the time, with the plow on or off. I would through 400 or 500 pounds of salt or sand in the bed. This will help with traction. Also if you are plowing narrow drives or drive thoughts then this plow will still fit. If you get a 7'6" when it is in vee or scoop then it barely covers your tire tracks and you will find yourself spinning everywhere.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

Well if I am going to go over I am starting to thik I should just go with a 8'2" boss v xt weighing in at 785lbs. 

If I gow over the front axle rating what are the proper corrections? Timbrens and that's it?


----------



## jxb1008 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have 8'2" vee xt on my 08 silv. crew and all I did was turn the torsion bars 4 or 6 turns and added some ballast weights. This is how I corrected the issue. The truck sits and pushes fine.


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

ballast and timbrens is the key plus you might have to change your fan clutch so it doesn't over heat, i run about 600 to 700 lbs ballast my plow is about 850


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

very good info to here from people with the same kind of trucks.
I am going to call the dealer just to see if it will void my warranty or not. Do any of you know.


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

I believe It will since its not snow plow prep or is it ?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

High Voltage;617036 said:


> very good info to here from people with the same kind of trucks.
> I am going to call the dealer just to see if it will void my warranty or not. Do any of you know.


A phone call isn't good enough. If the dealer says "oh sure we'll warranty it"..you need to get in writing that the dealer will actually stand behind the truck warranty since the truck isn't plow prep equipped.


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

CHEVY TORSION BAR CODES AND RATINGS: 

15048307-LH (code XK) (Max torque 4553) 
15048308-RH (code XK) (Max torque 4553) 

15048309-LH (code XL) (Max torque 4626) 
15048310-RH (code XL) (Max torque 4626) 

15712407-LH (code WX) (Max torque 4863) 
15712408-RH (code WX) (Max torque 4863) 

15048311-LH (code XM) (Max torque 5638) 
15048312-RH (code XM) (Max torque 5638) 

15058267-LH (code YH) (Max torque 5913) 
15058268-RH (code YH) (Max torque 5913) 

15712409-LH (code WY) (Max torque 5913) 
15712410-RH (code WY) (Max torque 5913) 

15528957-LH (code GG) (Max torque 6709) 
15528958-RH (code GG) (Max torque 6709) 

15712411-LH (code WZ) (Max torque 7267) 
15712412-RH (code WZ) (Max torque 7267) 

15528963-LH (code GK) (Max torque 8615) 
15528964-RH (code GK) (Max torque 8615) 

15528965-LH (code GL) (Max torque 8782) 
15528966-RH (code GL) (Max torque 8782) 

15732338-LH (code XG) (Max torque 9054) 
15732339-RH (code XG) (Max torque 9054)

15528959-LH (code GH) (Max torque 7161) 
15528960-RH (code GH) (Max torque 7161)


You can also upgrade torrsion bars


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

15528965-LH (code GL) (Max torque 8782)
15528966-RH (code GL) (Max torque 8782)

15732338-LH (code XG) (Max torque 9054)
15732339-RH (code XG) (Max torque 9054)

How much of a difference would it make to go from the smaller one to the largest ones? Is it worth it?


----------



## jxb1008 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would say that it would void your warranty. The snow plow prep package contains specific mods that make your truck appropriate for pushing snow. I would check with your dealer this will take a few minutes and could save you headaches down the road.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

It won't void your entire warranty. Just the parts like ball joints and tierods that are overloaded by exceeding the mfg weight limits. The drivetrain is still covered. Of course, you don't have to leave the plow mounted when you take it in for service so how would they know? Dealer: "What kind of plow do you run?" You: "A John Deere 12-blade behind a 400HP tractor. What does that have to do with my truck?"


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

OK I am going in to see the dealer tomorrow to get a ECM recall fixed. They are going to have an answer for me about the plow also. So far what they have told me is *if I have the torsion bars changed along with a new trans cooler line installed I am good to go without voiding the warranty.*

I also have to see what they say about my front tires scalloping with only 6K miles on the truck.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

High Voltage;618017 said:


> OK I am going in to see the dealer tomorrow to get a ECM recall fixed. They are going to have an answer for me about the plow also. So far what they have told me is *if I have the torsion bars changed along with a new trans cooler line installed I am good to go without voiding the warranty.*


 Thats great HV, but like I mentioned....make sure they PUT IT IN WRITING. I can't stress that enough. :salute:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;618026 said:


> Thats great HV, but like I mentioned....make sure they PUT IT IN WRITING. I can't stress that enough. :salute:


Is HV, GV's brother.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

jxb1008;617230 said:


> I would say that it would void your warranty. The snow plow prep package contains specific mods that make your truck appropriate for pushing snow. I would check with your dealer this will take a few minutes and could save you headaches down the road.


This is not true.... the plow prep package only gives you wiring for the plow. This is from the build it on Chevrolet.com;

-Snow Plow Prep Package, includes 15-amp power for backup and roof emergency light, high-flow front bumper, forward lamp wiring harness, (TRW) Provision for cab roof mounted lamp/beacon, instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller and (NZZ) Skid Plate Package ( VYU )

The only reason they don't offer it on all trucks is due to the front axle rating. Then they base that on you plowing with all seats filled. So with my crew they figure the rating with six people which is what mine will hold. Thats over 750# that i'm not plowing with but they still won't put a full size plow on my truck! The only manufacture that makes a heavy weight front axle is the ford super duty. There diesel will handle a plow!


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

I am just relaying what I was told by the dealer. If I have the torsion bars upgraded, and the trans cooler line they said I can put a HD plow on and not void the warranty. My guess is they will do some calculations on the weight of the plow and say I also need to run ballast weight for breaking purposes. I will for sure post what happens tomorrow when I get back from the dealer. And yes I will get something in writing (thanks for the heads up) from them when this is done.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

OK this is the set on my truck.

15528965-LH (code GL) (Max torque 8782)
15528966-RH (code GL) (Max torque 8782)


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

I've got a 29DP SnoWay, great plow. No issues with my 04 GMC D'Max crew cab 

No Timbrens either !


----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

I have two 3/4 tons with v plows and wings, one is a crew cab. If i did want to upgrade to the 3500 torsion bars how would you go about it, dealer? cost? Also what is the difference between a 2500 srw and a 2500? just the torsion bars and rear leafs? or is there more?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

80% of the 2500HD's AND 3500 SRW will have the GL bars on them regardless of RPO options (VYU or Z82). And many *non plow prep *3500 DRW trucks will also have the same exact GL bars believe it or not as GM used that bar across the board on many applications.


----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

Might be a stupid question but what is difference in a 2500 front to to a 3500?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

CompleteCare;620182 said:


> Might be a stupid question but what is difference in a 2500 front to to a 3500?


Nothing...


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

You won't have any issues at all. I put a Blizzard 810 on my '01 which ran nearly 1000 lbs. I currently have the Boss V on my '08 Duramax CC. Handles it easily with no Timbrens. I do have an in bed salter as well. I Have SuspensionMaxx keys to level the truck out. If I had the Blizzard on this truck, I would add the Timbrens. The VYU is helpful, but not mandatory.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

rcpd34;620646 said:


> The VYU is helpful, but not mandatory.


Unless you have front end/transmission issues, then Chevy takes the attitude that your warranty would be helpful to you but to them it's no longer mandatory.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

basher;620699 said:


> Unless you have front end/transmission issues, then Chevy takes the attitude that your warranty would be helpful to you but to them it's no longer mandatory.


Depends where you go and what problem you have.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

rcpd34;620761 said:


> Depends where you go and what problem you have.


Couldn't agree more, but still, it gives them an out.


----------



## MikesLawns (Oct 28, 2006)

*Boss V plow*



High Voltage;615489 said:


> OK I am new to the plow world. I own a 2008 GMC Ex. cab standard box with a 6.6L Duramax. I am thinking of going with a Boss 8' super duty plow, although it is not recommended I guess. To correct this I was thinking of throwing on Timbers in the front and maybe the rear to (I do a lot of towing).
> 
> I would like to hear from a few of you on your thoughts of going this route seeing my truck is not just for plowing. Should I try to find a lighter plow or is this going to be a good setup for my truck?
> 
> Does anyone have this truck or a crew?


Did you buy the boss 8'2" V plow ? I just orderd the same truck in gas and need to get a plow. Any info would help.
Thanks


----------



## MikesLawns (Oct 28, 2006)

08 crew cab gas, looking at the Boss 8'2" V plow. Any info would help.
Thanks


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

I bought and installed the Boss 8.2 V XT.


----------



## TimKIng (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you happen to have a pic of this on your truck? Was there any cutting done in the front? Happen to have the part #'s on the mounting and wiring?


----------

